# Distance from Marriott Aruba Surf Club to Holiday Inn



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking to rent a car for 4 days, for when I arrive and a few days for our stay. I'd rather not return car to airport, so thinking about using National to drop off at their Holiday Inn location. Where is that in relation to the Marriott? I have no idea so perhaps the airport is easier and cheaper compared to Holiday Inn.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## ajlm33 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Holiday Inn is about 1/4 mile from the Surf Club


----------



## lll1929 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's definately within walkin distance.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2008)

Joe, it is the next building/hotel to the surf club - right next to Moomba -and don't forget to book the Jolly Pirate afternoon 3-6 sail/snorkel online and get a 15% discount - it leaves from Moomba Beach.


----------



## jackie (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had the car rental company pick up the car at Marriott.  There was
no charge.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is great news, but now I'm reconsidering and probably just rent a car for the full 8 days we'll be there.  4 days is $217, 8 days is $329. I'll still need to get my family to the airport, so that lowers the cost delta a little. So for less than a $100 difference I have the convenience of having a car the whole time. I'm leaning towards the full 8 days. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## carlrocky (Nov 4, 2008)

*Rental car*

Hey Joe ....Rent the car at the airport. Drive to the resort and save the taxi fare both ways. Its real easy to drive on this small Island. The rental places are right there when you step out of the building at customs. They make it very easy.:whoopie:


----------

